# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  πέθανε ο μπαμπάς μου..

## broken horse

γεια σας...λοιπόν.... πριν λίγο καιρό (λίγουσ μήνες δηλαδή) πέθανε ο μπαμπάς μου... ένα χρόνο πριν περίπου έγινε διάγνωση για καρκίνο στο συκώτι με μετάσταση στη σπονδυλική στήλη.....δεν ήταν ιάσιμη μορφή και παρόλο που έζησε αρκετό καιρό παραπάνω από όσο φανταζόντουσαν οι γιατροί κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξε άλλο..προφανώς πρέπει στο εντωμεταξύ να είχε γίνει μετάσταση στον εγκέφαλο και δεν ξέρω που αλλού...γενικά ήμουν προετοιμασμένη για το θάνατο του...παρόλ αυτά ακόμα δεν το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει......ούτε το έχω δεχτεί....λειτουργώ λες κι απλά λείπει ή λες και κάθεται απλά στο δωμάτιό του και δουλεύει και απλά κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει ή θα βγει από το δωμάτιο....απλά καποιες στιγμές θυμάμαι και καταλαβαίνω τι έχει συμβεί.....πράγματα μου το θυμίζουν........ ή μου έρχονται στο μυαλό εικόνες...μέσα στο χρόνο αυτό έβλεπα την καθημρινή φθορά και κατάπτωση... κάθε μέρα ήταν και χειρότερα...και εκεί που έλεγα ότι έχει φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που δεν υπάρχει χειρότερα και την επόμενη μέρα διαψευδόμουν...... η τελευταία συζήτηση που κάναμε ήταν μες στην παράνοια....λίγο η μορφίνη και τα διάφορα άλλα φάρμακα λίγο η μετάσταση στον εγκέφαλο.....δεν είχε πια διαύγεια.....μου έλεγε για ένα ταξίδι που θα πήγαινε....που φοβότανε να πάει.....άλλα ήθελε να πάει και να γυρίσει το συντομότερο....και μου έλεγε να πάρω τηλέφωνο τον τσαγκάρη να κλείσω τα εισητήρια γιατί δεν θα προλαβαίναμε....και άλλα τέτοια......τα τελευταία βράδυα καθόμουνα μαζί του....ήταν μια νύχτα που ήταν τρομερά ανήσυχος....κουνούσε λίγο τα χέρια του...ξαφνικά τα σήκωνε ψηλά....σταματούσε να αναπνέει για λίγο...πήγαινα δίπλα του κι αναρωτιόμουν αν πέθανε...γιατί μετά θα έπρεπε να κλείσω τα μάτια του πριν κρυώσει....δεν ήξερα πόσο χρόνο ήθελε...κι αν θα προλάβαινα…στο πρόσωπό του ήταν αποτυπωμένη η ανυσηχία, ο φόβος κι ο πόνος…πρέπει να ήταν το χειρότερο βράδυ της ζωής μου…..και συνέχεια επανέρχεται στο μυαλό μου και δεν μπορώ να διώξω τις σκέψεις μου…λίγες ώρες πριν πεθάνει κι ενώ ήταν να πάω εγώ για ύπνο και να ξυπνήσει η μητέρα μου άρχισε να αναπνέει πολύ βαριά…..και κατάλαβα ότι θα φύγει σε λίγο…
είναι περίεργος ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζω…με το που αρρώστησε παράτησα τη σχολή μου και πέρασα στην ιατρική..πηγαίνω σε συνέδρεια και παρακολουθώ όσες διαλέξεις έχουν θέμα το θάνατο, το χρόνιο πόνο…..διαβάζω για τον θάνατο, για τον καρκίνο…και μετά γίνομαι χειρότερα…..κάθομαι και κοιτάω τους πίνακες και τα σχέδια που είχε κάνει……

----------


## broken horse

περιμένουν από μένα να σταθώ πιο δυνατή….να στηρίξω τη μητέρα μου που χειροτερεύει……να είμαι παράδειγμα για τα αδέρφια μου……η αδερφούλα μου είναι μόλις 10 χρονών……….και έχει γεμίσει φοβίες……αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να βοηθήσω…ίσα ίσα…..εκνευρίζομαι συνέχεια και δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω σωστα…να συζητήσω……και να ακούσω……εδώ δεν ξέρω πώς να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου…..κάποιες φορές παίρνω το νυστέρι μου και κόβομαι …το αίμα που βγαίνει από την πληγή με χαλαρώνει…..δεν έκλαιγα παλιότερα παραμόνο σε ταινίες τώρα έχω γίνει μια χαζή κλαψιάρα….χωρίς λόγο αρχίζω να κλαίω…και ντρέπομαι……χτες είχα καλέσει κάτι φίλους μου σπίτι και μετά άεχισα να πίνω…..και έφτασα να κάνω εμετό….και ξέρω ότι θα το ξανακάνω….ενώ παλιότερα θεωρούσα βλακεία το να πίνεις τώρα μ αρέσει πολύ…τα χέρια μου τρέμουν…..και η μία παλάμη μου βγάζει κάτι άθλια σπυράκια που τα ξύνω και γίνονται πληγές….(μου έχει πει γιατρός ότι είναι ψυχολογικό κι απότι βλέπω έτσι είναι…όποτε δεν είμαι καλά βγαίνουν…..και τους τελευταίους μήνες το χέρι μου είναι μία αηδεία…
τέλος πάντων….σας πρήζω και σας…..αλλά δε μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω…..και έχουν φύγει όλοι τώρα….και είμαι μόνη μου……κι είναι άδειο το σπίτι….και κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή του και σας γράφω…..γιατί πρέπει να μιλήσω…..γιατί οι εικόνες δεν φεύγουν από το μιαλό μου…..
ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας….

----------


## carrot

Καλά κάνεις και μιλάς, να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Κάποιοι θα διαβάζουν.

----------


## keep_walking

Συλληπητηρια.

Προσπαθησε να εισαι δυνατη και να στηριξεις την υπολοιπη οικογενεια , οπως θα κανουν και αυτοι...δεν ξερω τι να πω και παλι συλληπητηρια.

----------


## Σουέλ

Broken, συλληπητήρια...
Δεν έχω χάσει κάποιον τόσο δικό μου, αλλά έχω ζήσει πολλούς κοντινους μου ανθρωπους σε παρόμοια κατάσταση...
Θα κάνω αυτό που κάνω και σ'αυτους, δηλαδή τους κάνω ερωτήσεις.Δεν ξέρω πώς τους βοηθάει, αλλά μου λένε ότι τους βοηθάει...

Τι εικόνες σου έρχονται στο μυαλό;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι, μια απωλεια ομως δε παυει να ειναι απωλεια, σε οποια ηλικια κι αν μας τυχει. ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για τοσο κοντινα μας προσωπα, σιγουρα μας επηρεαζει αμεσα. συλληπητηρια κι απο μενα, κανε υπομονη και μην απελπιζεσαι, ο χρονος θα σε βοηθησει και θα απαλυνει τον πονο σου οσο γινεται...

----------


## broken horse

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.....



> Τι εικόνες σου έρχονται στο μυαλό;


Να....οι τελευταίες εικόνες που έχω απο εκείνον...αυτές που περιέγραψα παραπάνω.......
τον σκέφτομαι που είχε μείνει μισός....τα πόδια του ήταν σκελετωμένα....τα πλευρά του πετούσαν και η κοιλιά του ήταν πολύ λεπτότερη από ρουφηγμένη...ενώ όταν ήταν καλά ήταν πολύ χοντρός...
που καθόταν στο καροτσάκι.....που πονούσε και υπέφερε....μου έρχονται στο μιαλό οι εικονες από το νοσοκομείο..όταν ήμασταν οι δυο μας....
η ελπίδα που είχε ότι θα γίνει καλά.....που ήταν περήφανος για μένα....που ήθελε έστω και με το καροτσάκι να έρχεται στο ιατρείο που θα είχα να σηκώνει τηλέφωνα...

----------


## broken horse

> δε ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι, μια απωλεια ομως δε παυει να ειναι απωλεια, σε οποια ηλικια κι αν μας τυχει. ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για τοσο κοντινα μας προσωπα, σιγουρα μας επηρεαζει αμεσα. συλληπητηρια κι απο μενα, κανε υπομονη και μην απελπιζεσαι, ο χρονος θα σε βοηθησει και θα απαλυνει τον πονο σου οσο γινεται...


 20 χρονών είμαι.....κι εγ'ω 'ετσι νομίζω...ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα έιναι καλύτερα...προς το παρόν βέβαια χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα.....αλλά θα δείξει!!

----------


## Σουέλ

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.....
> 
> Να....οι τελευταίες εικόνες που έχω απο εκείνον...αυτές που περιέγραψα παραπάνω.......
> τον σκέφτομαι που είχε μείνει μισός....τα πόδια του ήταν σκελετωμένα....τα πλευρά του πετούσαν και η κοιλιά του ήταν πολύ λεπτότερη από ρουφηγμένη...ενώ όταν ήταν καλά ήταν πολύ χοντρός...
> που καθόταν στο καροτσάκι.....που πονούσε και υπέφερε....μου έρχονται στο μιαλό οι εικονες από το νοσοκομείο..όταν ήμασταν οι δυο μας....
> *η ελπίδα που είχε ότι θα γίνει καλά.....που ήταν περήφανος για μένα....που ήθελε έστω και με το καροτσάκι να έρχεται στο ιατρείο που θα είχα να σηκώνει τηλέφωνα..*.


Τι ωραία εικόνα...
Οι άλλες, ναι μεν δυσάρεστες, αλλά τόσο δικές του...

Σε όλους αυτές οι εικόνες τους στοιχειώνουν τον πρώτο καιρό.Μετά, ξεθωριάζουν κάπως και έρχονται οι άλλες...
Μπρόκεν, αν μπορουσες να αλλάξεις κάτι τώρα στη ζωή σου, εκτός απο το να τον ξαναφέρεις πάλι πίσω, τι θα ήταν;

----------


## Χριστίνα*

Τι να σου πω κοπέλα μου;; Ότι και να σου πούμε εδώ μέσα είναι πολύ λίγο. Όλοι μας πιστεύω φοβόμαστε την *ιδέα* της απώλειας ενός αγαπημένου μας προσώπου. *Φαντάσου και να το ζεις….* Το μόνο που σου λέω από καρδιάς είναι να μην παρατήσεις σε καμία περίπτωση τις σπουδές σου στην Ιατρική, όπως και αν αισθάνεσαι τώρα. Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι αργότερα θα μπορούσες να σώζεις ζωές που παλεύουν με τον καρκίνο και με άλλες ασθένειες;;; Πρέπει να σου γίνει από την μία πείσμα, που αυτήν η ασθένεια σκότωσε τον πατέρα σου και από την άλλη αγάπη, για να σώσεις άλλες ζωές. Αντί να ασχολείσαι με θέματα που αφορούν τον θάνατο, προσπάθησε να μάθεις πράγματα για τον καρκίνο. Ενημερώσου, μάθε και προσπάθησε να γίνεις η καλύτερη γιατρός πάνω σε αυτό το αντικείμενο. Θα σου πρότεινα πρώτα να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου και μετά τους άλλους, γιατί στην προσπάθειά σου να στηρίζεις μόνο τους άλλους και όχι τον εαυτό σου, θα χειροτερεύεις όλο και περισσότερο ψυχολογικά και μετά δεν θα μπορείς να συνέλθεις. Πρέπει να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου, να αποδεχθείς το γεγονός , να προσπαθήσεις να περνάς τον χρόνο σου κάνοντας πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν και όταν αποκτήσεις λίγες περισσότερες ψυχικές δυνάμεις στήριξε και τους δικούς σου. Και φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση μην συνεχίσεις να πίνεις και να γίνεσαι κομμάτια.. Σκέφτηκες ότι ήδη οι δικοί σου , όπως και εσύ περνάτε πάρα πολύ δύσκολα και αν πάθεις κάτι.., γιατί το ποτό δεν είναι απλό πράγμα, η μάνα σου από την στεναχώρια της θα έχανε το μυαλό της… Πώς να αντέξει ένας άνθρωπος μαζεμένες στεναχώριες… Πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου και αγάπα τον όπως αγαπάς τον πατέρας σου. Ο πατέρας σου σίγουρα θα λυπόταν να σε έβλεπε να είσαι τόσο πολύ στενοχωρημένη και να πίνεις τόσο… 

http://poweroffitness.blogspot.com/2...g-post_25.html

----------


## broken horse

> Τι ωραία εικόνα...
> Οι άλλες, ναι μεν δυσάρεστες, αλλά τόσο δικές του...
> 
> Σε όλους αυτές οι εικόνες τους στοιχειώνουν τον πρώτο καιρό.Μετά, ξεθωριάζουν κάπως και έρχονται οι άλλες...
> Μπρόκεν, αν μπορουσες να αλλάξεις κάτι τώρα στη ζωή σου, εκτός απο το να τον ξαναφέρεις πάλι πίσω, τι θα ήταν;


δεν το είχα σκεφτει ποτέ αυτό...γιατί απλά πάντα λειτουργούσα σκεφτόμενη ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως είναι και έστω ένα πράγμα να αλλάζαμε θα ήμασταν άλλοι άνθρωποι με διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις και σκέψεις...
αλλά και πάλι.....δεν νομίζω ότι θα άλλαζα κάτι.....είναι πράγματα τα οποία ξέρω δεν είναι ωραία...αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω αλλιώς...έτσι ένιωθα.....
παλιότερα...καιρό πρι αρρωστήσει είχαμε πολύ άσχημη σχέση.....συνέχεια τσακωνόμασταν....δεν μιλούσαμε ιδιαίτερα....δεν συζητούσαμε.....όταν αρρώστησε καθόμουν μαζί του.....κα΄ποια στιγμη στην αρχή είχε πει ότι τουλάχιστον τώρα είναι που άρρωστος καθόμαστε μαζί και χαιρόταν.....ήταν φορες που πόναγε πολύ.....και εγώ καθόμουν δίπλα του και τον χαιδευα και του μιλούσα κι εκείνος ηρεμούσε........
όταν ήταν άρρωστες ήταν φορές που δεν άντεχα να τον βλέπω και έφευγα.....έκανα μια βδομάδα να γυρίσω πίσω........δεν άντεχα να το βλέπω έτσι....
και τα τελευταία χρόνια ποτέ δεν ήθελα να με φιλάει.......
παρόλα αυτά....δεν θα ήθελα να αλλάξω κάτι.....γιατί αυτή ήταν η σχέση μας....αυτά ήθελα κι αυτά άντεχα.....δεν ήμουν η τέλεια κόρη αλλά σίγουρα τον αγαπούσα και μ αγαπούσε πολυ....
κι όσο για τις εικόνες που με στοιχειώνουν δεν ξέρω αν θα φύγουν ποτέ.....αλλά σίγουρα -νομίζω- θα τις αποδεχτώ καλύτερα......

----------


## broken horse

> Τι να σου πω κοπέλα μου;; Ότι και να σου πούμε εδώ μέσα είναι πολύ λίγο. Όλοι μας πιστεύω φοβόμαστε την *ιδέα* της απώλειας ενός αγαπημένου μας προσώπου. *Φαντάσου και να το ζεις….* Το μόνο που σου λέω από καρδιάς είναι να μην παρατήσεις σε καμία περίπτωση τις σπουδές σου στην Ιατρική, όπως και αν αισθάνεσαι τώρα. Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι αργότερα θα μπορούσες να σώζεις ζωές που παλεύουν με τον καρκίνο και με άλλες ασθένειες;;; Πρέπει να σου γίνει από την μία πείσμα, που αυτήν η ασθένεια σκότωσε τον πατέρα σου και από την άλλη αγάπη, για να σώσεις άλλες ζωές. Αντί να ασχολείσαι με θέματα που αφορούν τον θάνατο, προσπάθησε να μάθεις πράγματα για τον καρκίνο. Ενημερώσου, μάθε και προσπάθησε να γίνεις η καλύτερη γιατρός πάνω σε αυτό το αντικείμενο. Θα σου πρότεινα πρώτα να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου και μετά τους άλλους, γιατί στην προσπάθειά σου να στηρίζεις μόνο τους άλλους και όχι τον εαυτό σου, θα χειροτερεύεις όλο και περισσότερο ψυχολογικά και μετά δεν θα μπορείς να συνέλθεις. Πρέπει να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου, να αποδεχθείς το γεγονός , να προσπαθήσεις να περνάς τον χρόνο σου κάνοντας πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν και όταν αποκτήσεις λίγες περισσότερες ψυχικές δυνάμεις στήριξε και τους δικούς σου. Και φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση μην συνεχίσεις να πίνεις και να γίνεσαι κομμάτια.. Σκέφτηκες ότι ήδη οι δικοί σου , όπως και εσύ περνάτε πάρα πολύ δύσκολα και αν πάθεις κάτι.., γιατί το ποτό δεν είναι απλό πράγμα, η μάνα σου από την στεναχώρια της θα έχανε το μυαλό της… Πώς να αντέξει ένας άνθρωπος μαζεμένες στεναχώριες… Πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου και αγάπα τον όπως αγαπάς τον πατέρας σου. Ο πατέρας σου σίγουρα θα λυπόταν να σε έβλεπε να είσαι τόσο πολύ στενοχωρημένη και να πίνεις τόσο… 
> 
> http://poweroffitness.blogspot.com/2...g-post_25.html


 όχι την ιατρική δεν την αφήνω......δεν παρατάω κι άλλη σχολή......νομίζω ότι έχω βρει τι θέλω να κάνω στη ζωή μου....την πρώτη εξεταστική την έχασα γιατί τότε ήταν στα τελευταία του.....αλλά τώρα διαβάζω πάρα πολύ κι ασχολούμε και μου αρέσει πολύ......
όσο για τα βερύκοκα....δεν θέλω να φανώ απαξιωτική.....αλλά ο πατέρας μου με εξαίρεση το πάχος....έκανε πολύ υγειηνή ζωή.....δεν έχει καπνίσει ποτέ....ετρωγε πολύ μεν υγιεινά δε.....κι άλλα πράγματα.....προφανώς ο τρόπος ζωής παίζει ρόλο....απλά όμως αυξάνει ή μειώνει την πιθανότητα.......ούτε αποκλείει ούτε επιβεβαιώνει την ασθένεια.....

----------


## Σουέλ

> δεν το είχα σκεφτει ποτέ αυτό...γιατί απλά πάντα λειτουργούσα σκεφτόμενη ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως είναι και έστω ένα πράγμα να αλλάζαμε θα ήμασταν άλλοι άνθρωποι με διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις και σκέψεις...
> αλλά και πάλι.....δεν νομίζω ότι θα άλλαζα κάτι.....είναι πράγματα τα οποία ξέρω δεν είναι ωραία...αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω αλλιώς...έτσι ένιωθα.....
> παλιότερα...καιρό πρι αρρωστήσει είχαμε πολύ άσχημη σχέση.....συνέχεια τσακωνόμασταν....δεν μιλούσαμε ιδιαίτερα....δεν συζητούσαμε.....όταν αρρώστησε καθόμουν μαζί του.....κα΄ποια στιγμη στην αρχή είχε πει ότι τουλάχιστον τώρα είναι που άρρωστος καθόμαστε μαζί και χαιρόταν.....ήταν φορες που πόναγε πολύ.....και εγώ καθόμουν δίπλα του και τον χαιδευα και του μιλούσα κι εκείνος ηρεμούσε........
> όταν ήταν άρρωστες ήταν φορές που δεν άντεχα να τον βλέπω και έφευγα.....έκανα μια βδομάδα να γυρίσω πίσω........δεν άντεχα να το βλέπω έτσι....
> και τα τελευταία χρόνια ποτέ δεν ήθελα να με φιλάει.......
> παρόλα αυτά....δεν θα ήθελα να αλλάξω κάτι.....γιατί αυτή ήταν η σχέση μας....αυτά ήθελα κι αυτά άντεχα.....δεν ήμουν η τέλεια κόρη αλλά σίγουρα τον αγαπούσα και μ αγαπούσε πολυ....
> κι όσο για τις εικόνες που με στοιχειώνουν δεν ξέρω αν θα φύγουν ποτέ.....αλλά σίγουρα -νομίζω- θα τις αποδεχτώ καλύτερα......


Δεν έθεσα σωστά το ερώτημά μου, αλλά κάτι βγήκε, εε;...Όσα είπες μου είναι πολύ οικεία πάντως...

Κάποιοι άνρωποι όταν έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με μια απώλεια, κάνουν κάποιες αλλαγές.Δεν ξέρω αν αποφέυγουν το πένθος, αν κάνουν καλά που αλλάζουν κάτι.Νιώθουν καλύτερα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ειναι υγιές...π.χ. αλλάζουν σπίτι, ή ανακαινίζουν το ίδιο ή αποκτουν νεες συνήθειες κ.λ.π.Υπάρχει κάτι που να σκέφτεσαι ότι αν το άλλαζες, θα ένιωθες καλύτερα;
Επίσης, με τα αυτοκαταστροφικά νιώθεις καλυτερα;Ανακουφίζεσαι;Μήπ ως να τα αφησεις πίσω;Καιρός δεν είναι;
Το ενδεχόμενο να ζητησεις καποια υποστηριξη απο ειδικό, την εχεις σκεφτεί;

----------


## Χριστίνα*

Είναι πάρα πολύ θετικό ότι έχεις βάλει στόχους, να τελειώσεις την σχολή σου. Συνέχισε με αισιοδοξία. Η ζωή δεν σταματάει εκεί που έχασες τον πατέρα σου. Απλά έκανα τον κύκλο της μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή και τώρα ξεκινάς πάλι από την αρχή με καινούρια δεδομένα, με περισσότερη ωριμότητα και περισσότερο σκληρή , μετά από αυτό που σου συνέβη, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσεις της δυσκολίες της ζωής. Ό πατέρας σου όπου και να είναι σίγουρα θα σε αγαπάει πολύ και εσύ θα τον έχεις πάντα δίπλα σου, μέσα σου, στην καρδιά σου. ΟΙ εικόνες που έχεις με την πάροδο του χρόνου θα αλλοιώνονται σιγά, σιγά, θα μοιάζουν με όνειρο. Αλλά η αγάπη που θα υπάρχει μέσα στην καρδιά σου για τον πατέρα σου δεν θα σβήσει ποτέ. *Καλό βράδυ!! Και να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου.*

----------


## broken horse

> Δεν έθεσα σωστά το ερώτημά μου, αλλά κάτι βγήκε, εε;...Όσα είπες μου είναι πολύ οικεία πάντως...
> 
> Κάποιοι άνρωποι όταν έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με μια απώλεια, κάνουν κάποιες αλλαγές.Δεν ξέρω αν αποφέυγουν το πένθος, αν κάνουν καλά που αλλάζουν κάτι.Νιώθουν καλύτερα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ειναι υγιές...π.χ. αλλάζουν σπίτι, ή ανακαινίζουν το ίδιο ή αποκτουν νεες συνήθειες κ.λ.π.Υπάρχει κάτι που να σκέφτεσαι ότι αν το άλλαζες, θα ένιωθες καλύτερα;
> Επίσης, με τα αυτοκαταστροφικά νιώθεις καλυτερα;Ανακουφίζεσαι;Μήπ ως να τα αφησεις πίσω;Καιρός δεν είναι;
> Το ενδεχόμενο να ζητησεις καποια υποστηριξη απο ειδικό, την εχεις σκεφτεί;


όχι δεν νομίζω ότι θέλω να αλλάξω κάτι....απλά θέλω να ασχολούμαι με τον κήπο που καθόταν με τις ώρες και πότιζε και σκάλιζε.....μου αρέσει να κοιτάω τους πίνακες του......και βασικά δεν θέλω να είμαι μόνη μου.....
όσο για τα αυτοκαταστροφικά για κάποιον λόγο με χαλαρώνουν πολύ......ηρεμώ.....και δεν είναι τελείως καινούρια.....είχα κάποιες τέτοιες τάσεις από παλιότερα.....καλό θα ταν να τ αφηνα....αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πολυθέλω......
πριν από κάποιους μήνες, όταν ζούσε ακόμα, είχα πάει σε μια ψυχολόγο....
αλλά τώρα νομίζω ότι είμαι καλύτερα....και δεν νομίζω ότι έχω χρήματα για κάτι τέτοιο σ αυτή τη φάση....

----------


## broken horse

> Είναι πάρα πολύ θετικό ότι έχεις βάλει στόχους, να τελειώσεις την σχολή σου. Συνέχισε με αισιοδοξία. Η ζωή δεν σταματάει εκεί που έχασες τον πατέρα σου. Απλά έκανα τον κύκλο της μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή και τώρα ξεκινάς πάλι από την αρχή με καινούρια δεδομένα, με περισσότερη ωριμότητα και περισσότερο σκληρή , μετά από αυτό που σου συνέβη, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσεις της δυσκολίες της ζωής. Ό πατέρας σου όπου και να είναι σίγουρα θα σε αγαπάει πολύ και εσύ θα τον έχεις πάντα δίπλα σου, μέσα σου, στην καρδιά σου. ΟΙ εικόνες που έχεις με την πάροδο του χρόνου θα αλλοιώνονται σιγά, σιγά, θα μοιάζουν με όνειρο. Αλλά η αγάπη που θα υπάρχει μέσα στην καρδιά σου για τον πατέρα σου δεν θα σβήσει ποτέ. *Καλό βράδυ!! Και να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου.*


 προφανώς και δεν σταματάει εδώ..... καληνύχτα.... κι ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## Σουέλ

Βroken, πιθανως να μην σε βοήθησα και πολύ, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα είμαι εδώ όταν έχεις ανάγκη να μιλήσεις...
Να πεις ο,τιδήποτε....

----------


## broken horse

όχι....το ότι είπα κάποια πράγματα με βοήθησε πολύ.....και σ ευχαριστώ....

----------


## Σουέλ

Το ελπίζω...Σου στέλνω λίγη γαλήνη για απόψε...Αύριο θα ειναι καλύτερα...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Geia sou kai apo mena kopelia. Nomizo pos ta syllypitiria einai i pio klise kai axristi frasi, gi' ayto tha t' apofygo. Einai mia poly dyskoli fasi kai mono esy xereis ti pernas. Ayto pou xreiazesai einai symparastasi epigontos oste na mporeseis kai sy me tin seira sou na frontiseis gia tin mitera kai tin adelfi sou. Exeis kalous filous dipla sou oste na mporeis na tous milas gia oti aisthanesai? Akoma kai an den exeis na xereis oti emeis sto forum tha se voithisoume oso mporoume. Min katapiezeis to penthos sou oute mia stigmi giati ayto tha sou kanei kako. Einai ena poly dyskolo monopati, to xero alla prepei na to diaveis olokliro kai meta siga siga tha katafereis na nioseis kalytera. Einai poly omorfi i idea n' asxolitheis me tin iatriki kai na voithiseis anthropous pou exoun paromoia provlimata. O karkinos mastizei akoma alla se liga xronia i epistimi tha kataferei na ton exalispei kai ayton. Milises gia ta erga tou mpampa sou, zografize?

----------


## broken horse

ναι, ζωγράφιζε και έχουμε πολλούς πίνακες και σχέδια του...όσο για τον καρκίνο δνε νομίζω ότι σε λίγα χρόνια θα μπορεί να θεραπευτεί...σίγουρα κάποιες μορφές του θα είναι πιο εύκολα ιάσιμες...
όσο για τους φίλους...και να μιλήσω δεν ξέρω....γενικά δυσκολεύομαι να ανοιχτώ γιατί τουλάχιστον όταν είμαι με άλλους θέλω να είμαι χαρούμενη και να μην στεναχωριέμαι.....γιατί κι όλας σκέφτομαι ότι οι άλλοι έχουν τα προβλήματά τους και δεν γίνεται να ακούν κι εμένα.....λίγο παραπάνω έχω μιλήσει με το φίλο μου...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Katalavaino, etsi eimai kai go, isos na symvainei ayto epeidi den theleis na deixneis adynami mporsta stous allous. Alla otan symvainei kati toso sovaro einai kalo n' anoigesai stous filous giati etsi th' anakoufisteis kai ayto tha se ferei kai pio konta tous. An tous ektimas diladi kai einai alithinoi filoi. Mou aresei kai mena i zografiki parolo pou den zografizo. Ti themata zografize sinithos o mpampas sou? 

YG: Prosexe min to parakaneis me to alkool kai apoktiseis provlima.

----------


## broken horse

δεν ζωγράφιζε κάτι συγκεκριμένο......έχουμε πάρα πολλούς πίνακες του από καθαρά σουρρεαλιστικά σχέδια μέχρι ζωγραφιές αγαλμάτων...σχέδια προσωπογραφικά, κόμικ, εικονογραφήσεις βιβλίων....διάφορα.....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Συγγνώμη για τ' αγγλικά πριν αλλά έχω πρόβλημα. Πολύ όμορφη ασχολία. Κρατώντας τα έργα του, θα αισθάνεσαι ότι θα είναι εκεί μαζί σου και θα σε συντροφεύει.

----------


## broken horse

δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τ αγγλικά....
ναι....γενικά ασχολιόταν με τη ζωγραφική, τη μουσική, το θέατρο...

----------


## niah

> όχι την ιατρική δεν την αφήνω......δεν παρατάω κι άλλη σχολή......νομίζω ότι έχω βρει τι θέλω να κάνω στη ζωή μου....την πρώτη εξεταστική την έχασα γιατί τότε ήταν στα τελευταία του.....αλλά τώρα διαβάζω πάρα πολύ κι ασχολούμε και μου αρέσει πολύ......
> όσο για τα βερύκοκα....δεν θέλω να φανώ απαξιωτική.....αλλά ο πατέρας μου με εξαίρεση το πάχος....έκανε πολύ υγειηνή ζωή.....δεν έχει καπνίσει ποτέ....ετρωγε πολύ μεν υγιεινά δε.....κι άλλα πράγματα.....προφανώς ο τρόπος ζωής παίζει ρόλο....απλά όμως αυξάνει ή μειώνει την πιθανότητα.......ούτε αποκλείει ούτε επιβεβαιώνει την ασθένεια.....


Λυπαμαι για τον πατερα σου,καταλαβαινω τα συναισθηματα που εκφραζεις,κ τις εικονες που περιγραφεις.Ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα κι ειναι πολυ λογικα οσα αναφερεις.
Kαταρχην,συμφωνω με το παραπανω ποστ σου.Το μονο θετικο κανοντας "υγιεινη ζωη" ειναι οτι οσο ζησουμε τουλαχιστον ας ζησουμε καλα.Απο εκει και περα δεν προεξοφλει οτι δεν θα αρρωστησουμε απο κατι.Απλως αλλαζουν οι πιθανοτητες οπως αναφερεις κι εσυ.
Επειτα,να σου πω οτι δεν πριζεις κανεναν,κι οσο μπορεις να μιλας και να εκφραζεις αυτα που νιωθεις.Αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισεις τον πονο σου πιο ευκολα και συνειδητοποιημενα.Οσο περναει ο καιρος θα μειωνεται η ενταση του.
Απο οσα ειπες θα ξεχωρισω το σημειο που λες οτι σου ειχε εκφρασει πως ηταν περηφανος για εσενα.Αυτο να το κρατησεις γερα και να συνεχισεις κανοντας πραγματα που ξερεις οτι θα τον εκαναν εξισου υπερηφανο και εκεινον και τη μανουλα σου που ειναι ακομη κοντα σας.Πρεπει να σε κανει να νιωθεις πολυ ομορφα και να σε οπλιζει με δυναμη αυτη του η κουβεντα.
Ζησε τη λυπη σου αλλα μην το αφησεις ποτε να σε παρει απο κατω.Αντιθετα πεισμωσε και οπλισου με περισσοτερη δυναμη ωστε να κανεις την ζωη σου οσο πιο ομορφη μπορεις.Κατα συνεπεια σ εναν βαθμο και τη ζωη των δικων σου κ των γυρω σου.
Μιλα οποτε το νιωθεις και απεφευγε πραγματα που σε βλαπτουν ή σε πανε πισω,ξερεις οτι δεν θα ηταν ευχαριστημενος ουτε ο ιδιος με κατι τετοιο, κι επισης σε κρατουν στασιμη σε μια κατασταση.
Ευχομαι συντομα να νιωσεις πιο αναλαφρη και ν αραιωσουν οι κακες εικονες που κατακλυζουν το μυαλο σου μεχρι τωρα.
Γραφε μας οποτε το νιωθεις.

----------


## andriana76

Ευχομαι συλληπητηρια..να σαι καλα κοπελλα μου να τον θυμασαι.εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου πριν 6χρονια.εχω περασει το πρωτο σοκ και θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου χαμενο στο διαστημα..ημουν κι εγω διπλα του συνεχεια και θυμαμαι αυτο τον φοβο στο βλεμμα του και αδυναμια του να επικοινωνησει λογω της αρρωστιας..ειχα φτασει σε σημειο προκειμενου να ηρεμησει να λεω να"φυγει"..δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο αισθημα απο αυτο..ο χρονος θα σε βοηθησει να σκεφτεις και να ηρεμησεις..να επικεντρωθεις στην αξιολογη επιστημη σου και να μπορεσεις να σταθεις στην οικογενεια σου..αφου εχεις και μια μικρη αδελφουλα..σε εχει αναγκη..πρεπει να της δωσεις κινητρο να συνεχισει και να αποβαλει τους φοβους της..σιγα σιγα και χωρις να αγχωνεσαι ολα θα γινουν.εγω θυμαμαι πηγαινα το βραδυ και κοιμομουν με τη μητερα μου..και θα δεις ο χρονος ειναι γιατρος.υπομονη .οποτε με χρειαστεις ειμαι εδω..

----------


## Χριστίνα*

Ο χρόνος είναι γιατρός, θεραπεύει την πληγή, φεύγει ο πόνος, όμως σε μία βαθιά πληγή μένει πάντα το σημάδι. Κάποια στιγμή ο χρόνος θα σε κάνει να συνηθίσεις θέλοντας και μη την απουσία του, όμως πάντα θα υπάρχει το σημάδι, το «γιατί» έχασα τον πατέρα μου τόσο νωρίς και με αυτόν τον επώδυνο τρόπο. Είναι απόλυτο φυσιολογικό αυτό και σίγουρα θα το νιώσεις. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος, όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν, ακόμα και αν από παιδί γίνει γέρος, να μην θυμάται και να μην νοσταλγεί τον πατέρα του ή την μητέρα του που έχασε. Έφυγε όμως, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, το μόνο που μπορείς είναι να συνεχίσεις να τον αγαπάς και να προσπαθείς να τον κάνεις περήφανο για σένα, από εκεί που θα βρίσκεται. Πρέπει πια να πορευτείς στην ζωή σου έχοντας φυλαγμένο σαν θησαυρό μέσα στην καρδιά σου τις στιγμές σας και την αγάπη σας και τις ηθικές αξίες για τη ζωή που σίγουρα θα σου έδωσε όσο ζούσε. Πρέπει να προχωρήσεις στη ζωή σου σκεφτόμενη τον υπόλοιπο θησαυρό που τον έχεις μπροστά σου, την μητέρα σου και την αδερφή σου. Μην εγκλωβιστείς απόλυτα στην αγάπη σου για τον πατέρα σου και παραμελήσεις αυτούς που μείνανε πίσω και είναι ακόμα εδώ μαζί σου. Και ζουν αυτοί για σένα και εσύ γι αυτούς. Τώρα όσο ποτέ πρέπει εσύ και η οικογένειά σου να είστε μία γροθιά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα σκεφτόσουν την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού, πάντως εμείς όπως βλέπεις, ως απλοί άνθρωποι – άγνωστοι φίλοι , μπορούμε να σε σταθούμε όσο θα το χρειαστείς και να είμαστε δίπλα σου.

----------


## broken horse

> ειχα φτασει σε σημειο προκειμενου να ηρεμησει να λεω να"φυγει"..


κι εγώ το ίδιο.........τις τελευταίες βδομάδες σκεφτόμουν πότε θα πεθάνει γι να μην ταλαιπωρείται άλλο.... 

αυτό ελπίζω...με το χρόνο να το κατανοήσω καλύτερα....και δεν ξέρω....να είμαι και καλύτερα....
ευχαριστώ πολύ....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μπρόκεν, η αδελφούλα σου πως είναι;

----------


## niah

> κι εγώ το ίδιο.........τις τελευταίες βδομάδες σκεφτόμουν πότε θα πεθάνει γι να μην ταλαιπωρείται άλλο.... 
> 
> αυτό ελπίζω...με το χρόνο να το κατανοήσω καλύτερα....και δεν ξέρω....να είμαι και καλύτερα....
> ευχαριστώ πολύ....


 Παιδια μην νιωθετε τυψεις για αυτο.Ουτε απο κακια ειναι ουτε απο αναισθησία.Είναι πολυ φυσικό οταν οι ελπιδες σου εχουν εξαλειφθει και βλεπεις τον ανθρωπο σου να βασανιζεται και να οδηγειται σταθερα προς τα εκει,χωρις καθολου σημαδια βελτιωσης,να ευχεσαι να τελειωσει επιτελους το μαρτυριο του.Αν ειναι να μη σωθει να μην υποφερει τουλαχιστον.Είναι τοσο ανθρωπινο και φυσιολογικό.Κι εγω το περασα αυτο το σταδιο,και ολη μου η οικογενεια επισης.Κι εγω στην αρχη αρχισα αμφιβαλλα για το τι ειδους ανθρωπος ειμαι οταν ζητω κατι τετοιο..
Ομως το μονο που δηλωνει ειναι οτι δεν θες να βλεπεις αλλο το αγαπημενο σου προσωπο να υποφερει κατ αυτον τον τροπο,κ να μην μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα γι αυτο. ;( 
Αισχρο συναισθημα αυτη η ανυμπορια.

----------


## broken horse

> Μπρόκεν, η αδελφούλα σου πως είναι;


 η αδερφούλα μου γενκά είναι χαρούμενος και δημιουργικός άνθρωπος....γενικά παίζει....φτιάχνει πράγματα......χαίρεται.....
αλλά γενικώς δεν θέλει να συζητάμε για τον μπαμπά....κι έχει και κάτι φοβίες.....δεν μπορεί τους κεραυνούς....βλέπει τον καιρό και άμα λέει ότι θα έχει βροχές φοβάται πολύ.....επίσης όταν έχει κεραυνούς κλαίει και την πιάνει πονόκοιλος....... εκτός από αυτό τελευταία φοβάται και τους γιατρούς....δεν θέλει να πηγαίνει....βέβαια όλο λέει ότι κάτι παθαίνει......αλλά ότι και να έχει θέλει να ρωτάει εμένα για το πως και τι....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ίσως με το να παραπονιέται για την υγεία της, προσπαθεί να εκφράσει την έλλειψη του μπαμπά..Θέλει το χρόνο του και το παιδί. Φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου για να μπορέσεις να φροντίσεις και την μικρή  :Smile:

----------


## broken horse

> Παιδια μην νιωθετε τυψεις για αυτο.Ουτε απο κακια ειναι ουτε απο αναισθησία.Είναι πολυ φυσικό οταν οι ελπιδες σου εχουν εξαλειφθει και βλεπεις τον ανθρωπο σου να βασανιζεται και να οδηγειται σταθερα προς τα εκει,χωρις καθολου σημαδια βελτιωσης,να ευχεσαι να τελειωσει επιτελους το μαρτυριο του.Αν ειναι να μη σωθει να μην υποφερει τουλαχιστον.Είναι τοσο ανθρωπινο και φυσιολογικό.Κι εγω το περασα αυτο το σταδιο,και ολη μου η οικογενεια επισης.Κι εγω στην αρχη αρχισα αμφιβαλλα για το τι ειδους ανθρωπος ειμαι οταν ζητω κατι τετοιο..
> Ομως το μονο που δηλωνει ειναι οτι δεν θες να βλεπεις αλλο το αγαπημενο σου προσωπο να υποφερει κατ αυτον τον τροπο,κ να μην μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα γι αυτο. ;( 
> Αισχρο συναισθημα αυτη η ανυμπορια.


προφανώς δεν νιώθω τύψεις γι αυτό.....απλά ήθελα να ξεκουραστεί επιτέλους...όπως λες κι εσύ να μην ταλαιπωρείται άλλο..

----------


## elen d

Λυπαμαι πολυ για οτι σου συνεβει, σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και ισως σε ζηλευω, πεθανε και μενα ο πατερας μου ξαφνικα 11 μηνες πριν, αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειμαι σε θεση να σου πω το οτιδηποτε, παρολαυτα θα στο πω ισως σε ανακουφισει εστω και λιγο. ειμαι 30 και στα 8 πεθανε η μητερα μου σε τροχαιο, μεγαλωσα μονο με τον πατερα μου, το θανατο της μητερας μου δεν τον ενοιωσα οπως τωρα με τον πατερα μου γιατι ειχα εκεινον, εχασα ομως πολυτιμο χρονο γιατι ποτε δεν τον πλησιασα αρκετα, φοβομουν πως αν καταλαβει τον πονο μου δεν θα το αντεξει γιατι πονουσε εκεινος,κλεινομουν στον ευατο μου, παρολαυτα ομως η φροντιδα που του προφερα μου εδινε δυναμη να ζησω χωρις τη μαμα μου. Αλλα δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν εχω μετανοιωσει το χρονο που αφησα να περασει μεσα απο τα χερια μου το χρονο που εχανα μεσ στον πονο μου αντι να ποναω μαζι του αγκαλια. Αγκαλιασε την αδελφη σου τη μαμα σου, δεν βοηθας ετσι μονο εκεινες αλλα και εσενα. 

Καλη δυναμη και κουραγιο. η οικογενεια ειναι δυναμη, μη το ξεχασεις αυτο.

Συγνωμη αν με αυτα που σου ειπα σε ενοχλησαν.ενοχληθηκες

----------


## broken horse

> Ίσως με το να παραπονιέται για την υγεία της, προσπαθεί να εκφράσει την έλλειψη του μπαμπά..Θέλει το χρόνο του και το παιδί. Φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου για να μπορέσεις να φροντίσεις και την μικρή


ναι....θέλει χρόνο......και πιστεύω ότι οι ανασφάλειες και οι φοβίες που έχει προκείπτουν ίσως από το άγχος της και από την έλλειψη του μπαμπά και της ασφάλειας που της προσέφερε.........

----------


## broken horse

> Λυπαμαι πολυ για οτι σου συνεβει, σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και ισως σε ζηλευω, πεθανε και μενα ο πατερας μου ξαφνικα 11 μηνες πριν, αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειμαι σε θεση να σου πω το οτιδηποτε, παρολαυτα θα στο πω ισως σε ανακουφισει εστω και λιγο. ειμαι 30 και στα 8 πεθανε η μητερα μου σε τροχαιο, μεγαλωσα μονο με τον πατερα μου, το θανατο της μητερας μου δεν τον ενοιωσα οπως τωρα με τον πατερα μου γιατι ειχα εκεινον, εχασα ομως πολυτιμο χρονο γιατι ποτε δεν τον πλησιασα αρκετα, φοβομουν πως αν καταλαβει τον πονο μου δεν θα το αντεξει γιατι πονουσε εκεινος,κλεινομουν στον ευατο μου, παρολαυτα ομως η φροντιδα που του προφερα μου εδινε δυναμη να ζησω χωρις τη μαμα μου. Αλλα δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν εχω μετανοιωσει το χρονο που αφησα να περασει μεσα απο τα χερια μου το χρονο που εχανα μεσ στον πονο μου αντι να ποναω μαζι του αγκαλια. Αγκαλιασε την αδελφη σου τη μαμα σου, δεν βοηθας ετσι μονο εκεινες αλλα και εσενα. 
> 
> Καλη δυναμη και κουραγιο. η οικογενεια ειναι δυναμη, μη το ξεχασεις αυτο.
> 
> Συγνωμη αν με αυτα που σου ειπα σε ενοχλησαν.ενοχληθηκες


δεν με ενόχλησε κάτι μην ανησυχείς...η ζωή κι ο θάνατος δεν είναι μαθηματικά για να λέμε έζησε τόσα χρόνια, έχασε τους γονείς του σε τέτοια ηλικία άρα ο ένας είναι πιο τυχερός απ τον άλλο κλπ....όσο χρονών και να σαι πονάς να χάνεις ένα δικό σου άνθρωπο, το γονιό σου στη συγκεκριμένη πρίπτωση, ό,τι ηλικία και να έχει....δεν σημαίνει ότι ο ένας θα περάσει καλύτερα απ τον άλλον.....αλλά σίγουρα αλλιώς είναι να μεγαλώνεις με ένα μόνο γονιό κι αλλιώς να τον χάνεις έστω και λίγο αργότερα, που και πάλι βέβαια τον έχεις ανάγκη.....αλλιώς είναι να γνωρίζεις το θάνατο τόσο κοντά σου σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία, όπως η αδερφή μου, κι αλλιώς μεγαλύτερος, οπου η προσωπικότητα είναι περισσότερο διαμορφωμένη....ένας θάνατος αλλάζει τον τρόπο που λειτουργείς, που σκέφτεσαι, που συναναστρέφεσαι....αλλάζει τις προσδοκίες σου απο αυτόν που μένει μαζί σου, αυτά που θες να του πεις αλλά δεν λες, αλλάζει την ανάγκη σου γι αυτόν......σίγουρα στεναχωριέσαι, αλλά τον προστάτεψες με αυτόν τον τρόπο....κι εγώ στη μητέρα μου δεν έχω εκφράσει το τι νιώθω......και προσπαθώ να της κρύβω όσο γίνεται πράγματα που με αφορούν και θα τη στεναχωρήσω....
δεν μπορεί κανείς να σε κατηγορήσει αν ζηλεύεις...είναι νομίζω λογικό......κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει είναι άσχημο, καλό ή κακό, άδικο για τον άλλο....τα πράμγατα δεν ήρθαν έτσι όπως θα θελες...ήταν σίγουρα πιο άσχημα...κι όχι έτσι όπως αξίζει σε ένα μικρό παιδί....

----------

